# Lineman Apprenticeship Questions



## joebaggadonuts (Jun 14, 2017)

I will be brief. I am a married military vet with 3 kids. Married 17 years. Kids are teens. I am interested in breaking into the trade and have a few questions:

1. I know apprenticeship takes you all over the states within your region and lasts for about 3 years. How often are you moved from location to location. Are we talking a move every month or two or is it more stable?

2. I am 39 and in average shape. Am I too old to start as a lineman?

I think I would be good at this and want a career change. My main concern is that I also know children (especially of teens) need stability. I worry I would have to drag my wife and kids all over the state every few months and dont think it would be healthy. 

I just need some real talk, guys.

-Joe


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum, and thank you for your service. Wish I had some good news for ya, but.......I've been tryin for years to figure out how to get work to come to me, but I have con-cluded that aint goin to happen. The thing about the linemans local is, it aint so local. But, you'll get most likely get per diem, so you can put the wife and kids up in a nearby hotel.
What local you lookin at? Riverside?


----------



## joebaggadonuts (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks for the reply so quickly. I need to know specifically how much travel is involved. To clarify, how often will my apprenticeship move me from one location to the next. weekly, monthly or once a year? I know it varies. But, I need some kind of idea. I actually applied with Mountain States JATC.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

For me, pushing 40 is about the time to get off the pole and not on one. As far as traveling, the family might be used to it if you were separated during deployment.
My opinion is that you need to be there for teenagers or they will find someone that will. 
I think I would look to go inside wireman, find a federal government job, or contininue my education.

You asked.


----------



## joebaggadonuts (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks for the input. 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

joebaggadonuts said:


> Thanks for the reply so quickly. I need to know specifically how much travel is involved. To clarify, how often will my apprenticeship move me from one location to the next. weekly, monthly or once a year? I know it varies. But, I need some kind of idea. I actually applied with Mountain States JATC.


It's impossible to even guess where, or when, or how long. During the last fire season I heard Edison had some 3000 wooden poles to replace. You may be working in the boonies, but you can drive anywhere in the state in 8 hrs or less. (usually)


----------



## UseAsDirected (Jul 2, 2020)

joebaggadonuts said:


> I will be brief. I am a married military vet with 3 kids. Married 17 years. Kids are teens. I am interested in breaking into the trade and have a few questions:
> 
> 1. I know apprenticeship takes you all over the states within your region and lasts for about 3 years. How often are you moved from location to location. Are we talking a move every month or two or is it more stable?
> 
> ...


Did you successfully enter lineman apprenticeship?


----------

